# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  This is my report for Costa Rica that I posted on Trip Advisor:My wife and I were at Los Altos de Eros from January 8th to January 14th. What can be said that hasn

## Dennis

This is my report for Costa Rica that I posted on Trip Advisor:

My wife and I were at Los Altos de Eros from January 8th to January 14th. What can be said that hasn

----------


## MIke R

looks and sounds great mon ami....we ve been wanting to get there..what would you guess was your per diem cost?

----------


## Dennis

> looks and sounds great mon ami....we ve been wanting to get there..what would you guess was your per diem cost?




Lodging/meals at the hotel/spa services: $3000
Outside expenses( zip line tour, meals away from hotel, etc): Maybe $350.00

Total: $3350/6 days = $558 day.

Our air was: ord/atl/lir: $1200 (2 personas)

Keep in mind, I had 3 different types of massages including a "4 hand" massage, plus a mani/pedi (shut-up!) and Lisa had 4 massages, a facial, wrap, soaking bath and God knows what else. Our spa portion was $1000 and that included the Sunset Dinner which was amazing.

----------


## MIke R

> Keep in mind, I had 3 different types of massages including a "4 hand" massage, plus a mani/pedi (shut-up!) and Lisa had 4 massages, a facial, wrap, soaking bath and God knows what else. Our spa portion was $1000 and that included the Sunset Dinner which was amazing.



what a chick you are!!!!...LOL

sounds good..not too bad...Good Lord do you remember when we were both living in Houston and you could go RT to either Belieze or Costa Rica for 99 bucks on Aero de Mexico????...we should have went to CR then but we kept going to Belieze and Cabo

----------


## Dennis

[quote what a chick you are!!!!...LOL

[/quote]

If you would have seen the two cute HIGHLY SKILLED Costa Rican girls who spent an hour rubbing coconut oil on me, you'd think differently...

----------


## MIke R

> [quote what a chick you are!!!!...LOL



If you would have seen the two cute HIGHLY SKILLED Costa Rican girls who spent an hour rubbing coconut oil on me, you'd think differently... 

[/quote]


means nothing to me if it doesn't have a "happy ending"

----------


## Dennis

> [quote what a chick you are!!!!...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> If you would have seen the two cute HIGHLY SKILLED Costa Rican girls who spent an hour rubbing coconut oil on me, you'd think differently...




means nothing to me if it doesn't have a "happy ending" 

[/quote]

What happens in Costa Rica stays in Costa Rica...

----------


## andynap

Great report Den- For a former Philly guy, I see you married up. LOL

----------


## Dennis

> Great report Den- For a former Philly guy, I see you married up. LOL



Thanks. From what I've seen, we all have...

----------


## Voosh

So, anyways. Is this a place to visit? Given the economy and security issues? Photos and 1st hand info make it look good.

Voosh

----------


## Dennis

Voosh,

I think the answer to your question is: It depends.

Costa Rica can be enjoyed a couple of different ways. We did a "fu-fu" version of Costa Rica. We went for the zip line and did a couple of beaches. Went into town three of our 6 nights for meals. The rest of the time, we stayed at the resort. But, that's what we wanted.

Others stay in more "rustic" places, go on hikes, rafting trips, visit the volcano, etc.

We think it's a beautiful country and do want to go again. Not sure when, but it's "On The List".

Trip Advisor has pretty good intel, forums, etc.

----------


## Voosh

Dennis,

Thanks for the info. We're still looking at options.

Cruising an island and having no big worries is always our big goal. We want to enjoy CR without worrying that Kathy and I are alone, without anyone else to call,  in the parts of the island that we would like to see. 

Voosh

----------

